# Best medium sized monitors



## Shikito123 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking at getting a medium sized monitor (up to 1m long), I'm tossing up between a rusty monitor and a water monitor but theres not much on the care for them. ive had a fair bit of expirence with beared dragons, frillys, eastern water dragons, ackies and snakes. I'd be looking at getting a 6 x 2 x 3 tank until they get bigger and need a outdoor enclousre which I am more then willing to make. Whats your opinions? what species would be good? 

thank you in advance


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Apr 4, 2019)

both rusty monitors and water monitors are great. mertens are what you should e searching for with water monitors, with some care info available and getting up to 3.3ft. flavies wouldn't be bad either, and if you're alright with up to 4 feet, mangroves and sandies are also up there. really just depends on what you want in a monitor though.


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 5, 2019)

id like to handle and take the monitor out regularly. Ideally id like a monitor that can be in a 6 foot enclousure for at least 6-12 months before I need to upgrade.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 6, 2019)

If you want to handle a lizard, monitors aren't the best option; they're not great handlers. If you really must get a monitor you want to handle a lot, get a Spencer's. If they're too big for you, just get a dragon.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Apr 6, 2019)

i don't think most people can handle spencers, considering their 5-6 ft size... alas, mertens can become pretty tame and rosenbergs are pretty good (though, can get 4-5 ft, usually on the upper end of that) i wouldn't recommend sandies as they're very skittish. good smaller monitors could be ackies, gillens, possibly rusties, etc for handling. spencers are probably the best larger monitor when it comes to tame, and could probably live in a 6ft enclosure for at least 10 mths, give or take a bit.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 6, 2019)

Small monitors just aren't very good for handling. I spent years breeding heaps of them, absolutely adored them, but if you want something to handle they're just not a good choice. You might get lucky, but if you want to handle a lizard you might as well go for something which is generally a good handler rather than something which generally isn't and crossing your fingers that with a lot of work you might get lucky but probably won't.

At the end of the day everyone can make their own choice, whether it's a good or a bad one.


----------



## Shikito123 (Jul 1, 2019)

thanks everyone for the help
[doublepost=1561950697,1554635426][/doublepost]ive realised when i said handled, I didn't mean pick them up constantly and things. Just a quick pat here and there. Ive been talking to a few people about heath monitors and ive gone with them.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 1, 2019)

My Yellow Spotted Monitor tolerates pats along the back and scratches under his head.

Sort of lets me pick him up too (at least to a standing / tripod position), but as soon as I lift him off the ground, forget about it.

On a side note. I'm so confused about Spencer Monitor size. Everything I have read says max 120cm. Yet some people claim 5-6ft?


----------



## Shikito123 (Jul 3, 2019)

How old is yours? 

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 3, 2019)

Shikito123 said:


> How old is yours?



He will be 2 in August.


----------

